# nvidia + kabel dvi-hdmi + tv-lcd = obcinanie boków

## kacper

Witam,

szukam i szukam rozwiązania w internecie i jakoś znaleźć nie mogę... sprawa wygląda tak :

Karta graficzna - nvidia 8600 GTS

Kabel - DVI-HDMI

TV - Panasonic Viera 32LE7F

Po skonfigurowaniu ekranów w nvidia-settings, wszystko dobrze, prawie dobrze, otóż obraz wyświetlany na telewizorze jest tak około 1-15,cm ścięty na każdym boku.

Jest to dość denerwujące przy oglądaniu filmów z napisami w mplayerze (niestety nie wiem za bardzo jak je 'podnieść' o 1-2cm), nie wiem jak będzie przy grach.

Ogólnie chciałbym się tego pozbyć, jest na to jakiś 'złoty środek'? :)

Oto mój xorg.conf : 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1440 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc102"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"    # Auto detect

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Samsung"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "PANASONIC-TV"

    HorizSync       15.0 - 45.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 61.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1440x900 +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## sebas86

Telewizor panoramiczny? Widzę, że rozdzielczości masz w proporcjach 4:3, jeśli tv jest w 16:9 to może być problem, po prostu obraz skalowany jest tak aby nie było zniekształceń.

----------

## kacper

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Telewizor panoramiczny? Widzę, że rozdzielczości masz w proporcjach 4:3, jeśli tv jest w 16:9 to może być problem, po prostu obraz skalowany jest tak aby nie było zniekształceń.
> 
> 

 

Tak, oczywiście 16:9, w nvidia-settings mam ustawione 1280x720, z tego co się orientuje to jest to rozdzielczość 16:9.

W sumie po części sobie poradziłem, wiem już jak 'podciągnąć' napisy żeby się nie ścinały, ale z czystej ciekawości chciałbym wiedzieć, że da się ustawić rozdzielczość bez obcinania boków.

----------

## sebas86

 *kacper wrote:*   

> W sumie po części sobie poradziłem, wiem już jak 'podciągnąć' napisy żeby się nie ścinały, ale z czystej ciekawości chciałbym wiedzieć, że da się ustawić rozdzielczość bez obcinania boków.

 

Najprostszym sposobem jest ustawienie takich samych rozdzielczości na obu wyświetlaczach. Drugim sposobem może być uruchomienie osobnej sesji X dla drugiego wyświetlacza (nigdy nie próbowałem), można też skorzystać z wirtualnego pulpitu.

----------

## kacper

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Najprostszym sposobem jest ustawienie takich samych rozdzielczości na obu wyświetlaczach. Drugim sposobem może być uruchomienie osobnej sesji X dla drugiego wyświetlacza (nigdy nie próbowałem), można też skorzystać z wirtualnego pulpitu.
> 
> 

 

Niestety telewizor nie wyświetli takiej rozdzielczości jaką mam na monitorze (1440x900).

----------

## taopai

A nikt nie wspomniał o modyfikowaniu parametru "tvoverscan" w xorg.conf. Też kiedyś miałem z tym problem (co prawda na zwykłym telewizorze) i zmiana pomogła. Fragment mojego xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card1"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "GeForce 6600 GT"

        BusID           "PCI:01:00:00"

        VideoRam        131072

        Option          "NoLogo" "true"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite"

        Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

        Option          "TVOverScan" "0.4"

        Screen          1

EndSection
```

----------

